# Tax accountant in New York for US and Australian taxes



## gracetomlin (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I have rather a complicated tax situation, and am looking for an accountant in New York who can file my Australian, US federal, and US state taxes all in one go.
Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks,
Grace


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I recommend filing IRS Form 4868 (and the state equivalent) now to postpone your filing deadline, at least in the U.S. This is peak tax season, and all tax accountants are likely fully booked right now.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can inquire with H&R Block PREMIUM. (so not the regular one, but the one that offers year-round services with more specialized personnel).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not to be negative about it, but I've found that it's normally best to find someone who knows what they are doing for US taxes, and a separate person grounded in the "other" tax system to do those. Cross border tax advice can sometimes have "unintended consequences" in both fiscal systems.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

....But get your extension requests filed, now. Even if you somehow find a great tax accountant (or pair) tomorrow, it's March 23rd already.

Also make your final tax payments to the U.S. (and to the state) by April 15. If you're not sure of the amount, take your best guess. Interest starts accumulating after April 15 even if your filing deadline has been extended.

Your FinCEN Form 114 ("FBAR") for 2014, if applicable, is due June 30, 2015. There is no extension available for that report. Fortunately it's easy to prepare and to file a FBAR, even if you don't have a tax professional helping you with that report.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

I am not trying to advertise here, but just so you know, we do offer both US and Australian tax services. We can certainly help with all of your returns


----------



## Gtrain (1 mo ago)

gracetomlin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have rather a complicated tax situation, and am looking for an accountant in New York who can file my Australian, US federal, and US state taxes all in one go.
> Does anyone have any recommendations?
> ...


hi Grace 

did you find anyone , i am also looking 

regards
G


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a very old thread. You might do better to start a new thread.


----------

